# problema con pistas en eagle



## JJBm (Abr 6, 2007)

hola a todos  
mi problema es que monte un circuito en eagle y al auto rutear las pistas me salen muy delgadas y no tengo idea de como volverlas gruesas, ademas me aparecen en dos caras y la nesecito solo en una cara


----------



## ELECTRON87 (Abr 21, 2007)

bueno muchacho para el ruteo de las pistas mas gruesas solo tienes que estrar en el icono que esta debajo de del icono para rutear es como una lupa en este puedes hacerlo  si ves el dibujo del lado veras que te op te da ya sea para delgasao los huecon lomaximo creo que puedes dorle grosor es de 40 esto te aparece en pulganas ases la convercian a cm y ves de que grueso van las pistas

para la doble cara cuando antes de rutear en la parte izquierda sale un cuador con baraias pestañas 

en la primera  pondras un asteris(*) y en la ultima (N/A) para pistiar en la cara que esta por debajo
o lo contrario para pistyiar por las parte superior

espero entiendas


----------

